# brancher ibook G3 sur TV



## pbounoure (4 Avril 2004)

hello,

JE souhaite raccorder mon ibook G3 800, panther 10.3.2, a ma TV philips 32PW8818.
je reviens de la fnac ou j'ai acheté un cable jaune, noir , rouge à une extrémité et un jack casque de l'autre coté. le vendeur de la fnac m'a dit que le son et l'image sortaient par la prise casque du G3!!!!!! j'ai trouvé çà bizzare mais il a certifié que çà marchait donc je l'ai acheté.
arrivé chez moi je branche et seul le son sort. je le lui ramène muni de mon G3 sous le bras ; On essaye sur un écran de la fnac . Marche pas. Il me rembourse et dis que c'est bizzare et que le câble doit être defectueux. 
Il me propose alores d'acheter 1 adaptateur avec mini vga et S video. je viens donc aux nouvelles avant de racheter quoi que ce soit.

Si vous avez des réponses ou des suggestions..... Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

vu ton iBook tu a  besoin de ce cable


----------



## pbounoure (4 Avril 2004)

tu es sur ? il y a ecit que c'est pour un ibook G4.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

_L'adaptateur vidéo pour iBook, PowerBook G4 (12 pouces), eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou iMac 17 pouces (1 GHz) a été spécialement conçu pour permettre aux utilisateurs de se connecter aux périphériques équipés d'une sortie S-vidéo ou composite. Le câble adaptateur vidéo se branche sur le port vidéo mini-VGA intégré à l'arrière des ordinateurs cités plus haut. Le port vidéo prend en charge les sorties VGA, S-Vidéo et vidéo composite. Utilisez l'adaptateur vidéo d'Apple uniquement pour les sorties S-Vidéo ou vidéo composite (connectez-le au câble S-Vidéo ou RCA (composite) de votre téléviseur, magnétoscope ou rétroprojecteur). Utilisez un adaptateur VGA distinct pour la sortie VGA.

Important : 
nécessite un iBook sans bouton de réinitialisation externe, un PowerBook G4 12 pouces (867MHz), un eMac (avec AirPort Extreme), ou un iMac 17 pouces (1GHz) avec port mini-VGA.
_ 

ou il y a t-il marqué iBook G4 ?


----------



## pbounoure (4 Avril 2004)

çà c l' adaptateur mais il me faut des cables aussi non?


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

un cable Jack/RCA pour le son et soit un s-video ou un cinch pour la video


----------

